# Brain Twister: Poor Goldens



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why Lush dropped the Chuck It Kick Fetch in the swing, who knows. . . Finn did eventually get it out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Part II Still Confused, Copley tries his paw


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Too cute! Well there's definitely a forman barking orders!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do find it amusing that the one field dog among the show dogs is the one who stuck to it and got it out. It definitely fits the stereotype.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I always wonder if they put tennis balls under the couch on purpose etc? We went on this hike again yesterday, and yes she put the Kick Fetch ball right back in there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, nothing like team work.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, loved this!! My boys got really excited when they heard the barking!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Love it, I like Lushs face its like now whatcha gonna do? I think she likes seeing them try and figure out her Puzzle lol


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think this shows their personalities perfectly. Tally asks the human to help, Lush plays with the tire, and Finn persistently solves the problem.

On the other question: I'm always convinced the dogs push toys and balls under the couch because they know that might make me get up and retrieve them, which pushes me to join the game.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

It was interesting to watch them problem solve...well a few of them anyway. I thought it was funny the one just stood around barking. Very cute!


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

This was adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Very interesting look into different ways to approach a problem.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

that video is too funny. It is true how you see the different personality's. i laughed so hard when the younger one pawed at the tire


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Mayve said:


> I thought it was funny the one just stood around barking. Very cute!


Management - was barking orders.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, they are a crew of silly gooses!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful silly gooses.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley is barely even in there bc he marches to his own drummer and only briefly made an attempt. He had climbed to the top of the slide to watch for most of it.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Lol I love watching their brains turn. Thanks!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Me too! Watching them problem solve was very cool.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn is the one who will stay the course and solve almost any problem.


----------

